# My dog keeps randomly yelp/screaming as though in great pain!



## lillynharry

Yesterday morning my ckc Harry was asleep on the sofa when he suddenly started yelping/ screaming. I just held him until he stopped, which was about 30 seconds but seemed much longer. He has never done this before.


I initially thought he'd had a bad dream or cramp maybe. In the afternoon i took him to my mams and he jumped in and out of the car fine. But then he had a couple more yelps last night and he couldn't get up the stairs without a struggle. He's always been fit.

This morning i had to lift him off the bed and carry him down stairs. Then he ran around the garden, jumped on the sofa and went to my mams in the car. Took him for a short walk and he just seemed stiff.

Now in the past hour he has yelped/ almost like screaming twice. The second time just 10 mins ago. He is lying on the floor, his back looks hunched and he is shaking. He looks miserible.

He's eating/toileting fine. He seems like his muscles have just stiffened over night! He's nearly 7 yrs old. I will phone the vet in the morning but i wanted to ask if anyone had any thoughts on what could be the matter? He's in pain, but not constantly because he's fine most of the time, then he just yelps and runs to me for help. He continues to cry for a few seconds once he stops yelping.

Ive tried gently pressing/stoking around his back/chest/feet/ evrywhere really to see if he reacts but he doesn't.

The problem seems to be internal? could it be a trapped nerve or wind? I know you don't know the answer as such but maybe/im hoping someone may have a clue what it could be.:confused5:


----------



## Sled dog hotel

lillynharry said:


> Yesterday morning my ckc Harry was asleep on the sofa when he suddenly started yelping/ screaming. I just held him until he stopped, which was about 30 seconds but seemed much longer. He has never done this before.
> 
> I initially thought he'd had a bad dream or cramp maybe. In the afternoon i took him to my mams and he jumped in and out of the car fine. But then he had a couple more yelps last night and he couldn't get up the stairs without a struggle. He's always been fit.
> 
> This morning i had to lift him off the bed and carry him down stairs. Then he ran around the garden, jumped on the sofa and went to my mams in the car. Took him for a short walk and he just seemed stiff.
> 
> Now in the past hour he has yelped/ almost like screaming twice. The second time just 10 mins ago. He is lying on the floor, his back looks hunched and he is shaking. He looks miserible.
> 
> He's eating/toileting fine. He seems like his muscles have just stiffened over night! He's nearly 7 yrs old. I will phone the vet in the morning but i wanted to ask if anyone had any thoughts on what could be the matter? He's in pain, but not constantly because he's fine most of the time, then he just yelps and runs to me for help. He continues to cry for a few seconds once he stops yelping.
> 
> Ive tried gently pressing/stoking around his back/chest/feet/ evrywhere really to see if he reacts but he doesn't.
> 
> The problem seems to be internal? could it be a trapped nerve or wind? I know you don't know the answer as such but maybe/im hoping someone may have a clue what it could be.:confused5:


It could be that he has pulled a muscle or hurt his back and on certain movements it causes him pain and hopefully thats all it is some rest and anti inflammatorys will sort him out.

However there is also a couple of conditions that are know in the CKC that also have similar symptoms, one is I think only found in the Cavalier and that is Episoic Falling syndrome. Its triggered by exercisse excitement and stress too I think. The Muscles cant relax and they can fall over, the legs can become stiff too.

The other condition is something called Syringomyelia , they can become sensitive in the head and neck area, Have limb weakness or stiffness, walk or move slowly and dont want to jump or climb. They can also yelp very suddenly.

Hopefully he has as said just pulled something that with rest will be fine. However bearing in mind there are two things which sounds similar too, and they are not uncommon in the cavalier then I really think he should have a vet check asap.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Couldnt agree more with all thats been said in the above post, hope the wee mans ok. - and keep us updated, must be difficult to watch


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Jusst remembered I gave this link to someone the other day who was looking to purchase or re-home a CKC and its called Cavalier Matters for pet folk its a charity campaigning for health and welfare of the CKC, there is health matters on there too as well I think, might be some help so heres the link

Cavalier Matters - Simple Advice for Potential & Existing Cavalier King Charles Spaniel Owners


----------



## lillynharry

Thankyou for your reply. I had googled his symptoms and was reading about Syringomyelia. He doesn't have a sensitive head/neck area although he does rub his face allover the floor whilst running about. He rubs his face on me/anybody thats close by. I thought he was cuddling

Ok new symptom!! He's on edge! He's still shivering on the floor and now he's growling quietly to himself and giving the odd WOOF?! Never done that before either! He's setting Lilly off:skep: 

Think I'll take them to bed (yes they sleep in my bed ) Hope Its nothing serious


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Is there not a vet you can call for advice atleast - I just think these sort of symptoms are better addressed straight out, save him being in pain/discomfort.


----------



## The3DChis

I really hope the wee soul is ok.
I think he should just see the vet asap, it could be anything and he seems in pain.
Hope you get it sorted, keep us updated.


----------



## Stellabella

How frightening for you both, poor boy!

Simple answers could be anal glands, an torn or infected dewclaw, a tick in a painful area, an ear infection or an injury like a sprain.

The more sinister things your vet needs to rule out are syringomyelia, psom, episodic falling, heart problem or stroke. Tbh I'd be thinking more in the first category if this has never happened before, though the vet needs to be thorough.

At some stage, my cavaliers have had an experience where I've been convinced it was going to be the start of something bad, and it turned out to be one of the simple ones, thank god! The most alarming one was when Asha picked up a tick on her foot, she was exactly as you described, it must have been really painful poor thing 

He needs to be seen asap though, let us know how he gets on. 

That's a brilliant website SDH recommended, worth bookmarking!


----------



## Sled dog hotel

lillynharry said:


> Thankyou for your reply. I had googled his symptoms and was reading about Syringomyelia. He doesn't have a sensitive head/neck area although he does rub his face allover the floor whilst running about. He rubs his face on me/anybody thats close by. I thought he was cuddling
> 
> Ok new symptom!! He's on edge! He's still shivering on the floor and now he's growling quietly to himself and giving the odd WOOF?! Never done that before either! He's setting Lilly off:skep:
> 
> Think I'll take them to bed (yes they sleep in my bed ) Hope Its nothing serious


The only other thing that comes to mind maybe is some form of seizure, there are ifferent types of seizure too. Not sure if that can be a fairly common condition in the CKC? From memory it may be. Nor all seizures again mean epilepsy, there are physical occurances where seizures are a symptom. I think given the suddeness of this happening, and that some symptoms have continued he deffinately needs to see the vet asap for a throught check over and probably some bloods taken. Unless there is anything glareingly obvious that may be how the vet will proceed.


----------



## Stellabella

Any news on Harry, is he any better? Did you take him to the vet?


----------



## lillynharry

Thankyou for all your replies. Well Harry suddenly, seems completely ok?:skep: I took him to the vet anyway as id made the appointment 1st thing. The only problem was his ears which were abit waxy and i got some drops. I really expected the worst. He got up the stairs/ jumped on the bed and in the morning i took him for a walk. I was waiting for him to show signs of distress and only planned on taking him out for a few mins but we were out there for well over an hour. He even jumped over a stream (very small stream lol)and went under a low gate!! No pain at all!! Im shocked!

Vet said ckc are "soft" and cry for nothing BUT this wasn't nothing. He was screaming, he was in pain. Vet said possibly just a cramp. Im going to leave it at that for now, unless it happens again. I hope not! x:frown2:


----------



## Stellabella

I hope he's on the mend and shows no more symptoms. They are soft though, one of mine is a real baby if she catches a tangle with a claw  So if it was a bad ear then I'd expect it to look dramatic. It can be very painful for them. 

Vets can be a bit dismissive though. About 2 years ago when Louis had a very obvious ear problem, my last vet started saying it was probably SM before she'd even looked at him. I told her his symptoms had started suddenly and he'd had nothing before. I swear she didn't believe me  but when she looked in his ear it was blocked with wax and infected. He's been fine since, and we got a new vet who knows the breed well, he grew up with them!


----------



## debs78

lillynharry said:


> Thankyou for all your replies. Well Harry suddenly, seems completely ok?:skep: I took him to the vet anyway as id made the appointment 1st thing. The only problem was his ears which were abit waxy and i got some drops. I really expected the worst. He got up the stairs/ jumped on the bed and in the morning i took him for a walk. I was waiting for him to show signs of distress and only planned on taking him out for a few mins but we were out there for well over an hour. He even jumped over a stream (very small stream lol)and went under a low gate!! No pain at all!! Im shocked!
> 
> Vet said ckc are "soft" and cry for nothing BUT this wasn't nothing. He was screaming, he was in pain. Vet said possibly just a cramp. Im going to leave it at that for now, unless it happens again. I hope not! x:frown2:


I am so relieved Harry is fine. I admit to fearing the worst when I read your post a couple of days ago. Hopefully there will be no repeat and he just had a bit of a cramp


----------



## Sled dog hotel

So Glad Harry seems much better now and whatever it was has passed.:thumbup1:


----------



## KittyPuppyLove

lillynharry said:


> Same thing has been going on with my dog! I need help. We think it is his joint but we don't know. We are gonna call the vet in the morning.:001_unsure:


----------



## Bengo

Could it be that Harry was temporarily a bit constipated. My Josie has done this in the past and it has been because she has been constipated or been about to do an extra wide poo.


----------



## Boggmama

I am so happy that you posted this. Almost the exact same thing happened to my dog yesterday. Whining for seemingly no reason, then screaming loudly when she stands, and nearly falling over trying to jump into the bed. Shes only 4 years old and doesnt have a history of joint issues. Last night she crawled to me practically screaming in pain, ears pressed flat to her head, and I swear I could SEE the muscles in her back moving.. It was so unsettling and she was in obvious pain. Took her to ER and they cant find any pain in her neck and no reaction when touched. Shes on pain meds and seems fine now? I cant find any other instances exactly like this except for yours. No idea what to do. I work in vet med so i will talk to my co workers about it??


----------



## StormyThai

This thread is 10 years old and the OP hasn't been back to the forum for 5 years so I'll close this :Locktopic


----------

